# Stopping a memory foam topper slipping on a French bed



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

We've added a memory foam topper to the French bed in our bailey, so much more comfortable. but it migrates during the night until it's hanging off the side, despite using those suspender things to hold it on. the topper is in it's own cover, which probably does not help. Use suspenders on the sheet also, but that doesn't,t keep topper on either. any one else had this trouble?

cheers
Lesley


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh yes! In the end we\'d tried everything. Foam inserts at the foot of the bed, foam inserts at the head, wooden inserts at the foot, velcro pads on the underside of the topper. Nothing seemed to work, so in the end we admitted defeat, bit the bullet and bought a new mattress from Duvalay memory foam mattress at the Manchester Show last year. Expensive but sleeping bliss!  Combine it with one of their pillows, (haggle and you\'ll get one thrown in for nowt!) and you\'ll never want to get up!

You tell them you van make and year and they make it to measure from the manufacturers measurements. We stipulated we wanted a single mattress not two pieces like supplied originally by Autotrail. Comes with guarantee and was delivered on time and right to the door of the van.

Happy ZZZZ\'S


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

The standard mattress on the fixed bed in our van is like lying on concrete. We firstly put a 2\" thick topper on it, which helped enormously. We use a single quilt on top of that to lie on. However, we have now added a second 1\" thick topper, still with the single quilt to lie on. It\'s blissfully comfortable now. We don\'t have any real issue with any of the bed moving - just tidy it up if necessary in the mornings.

The original 2\" topper didn\'t have a cover, so we put it inside a single quilt cover, the 1\" topper did come with a cover - we just cut the foam to fit the bed and fold the excess cover, where the corner has been removed, underneath.

We have threatened to get a new mattress made, but I\'m not sure if we\'ll bother now the current arrangement is so comfortable and works for us. We\'re in the middle of the Bay of Biscay at the moment, on our way home after almost five weeks touring - so we\'ve been able to fully test the bedding set-up.

Mike


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Roverdave said:


> We've added a memory foam topper to the French bed in our bailey, so much more comfortable. but it migrates during the night until it's hanging off the side, despite using those suspender things to hold it on. the topper is in it's own cover, which probably does not help. Use suspenders on the sheet also, but that doesn't keep topper on either. any one else had this trouble?
> 
> cheers
> Lesley


Yes, ours is just the same. The best I have managed is to sew tapes on both the mattress and the topper and tie them together. It still slips slightly but we can live with it.

Christine


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

thanks for the tips - seems like a common problem. Can\'t afford a duvalay mattress, the topper was dear enough! I\'ll try the tape stitchery and see if that helps. Our bed lifts up on pneumatic struts and any extra weight doesn\'t agree with it. guess Dave will have to keep sleeping in the groove between the mattress and the wall!!!

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Problem solved! Tried tapes and suspenders, to no effect. Part of the problem was using a fitted sheet, which even though it was a deep one, couldn't cope with the extra depth of the memory foam topper

so as a last resort I bought two double sheets, and sewed them together to make fitted cover on just the topper, Bit fiddly to cut the French shape and sew buttons and buttonholes, but it makes a really tight fitting cover, a nice smooth sheet. I just put an ordinary sheet on the original mattress to keep it clean, and the topper sits on top of the mattress without using any loops at all, I guess the weight of our of bodies keeps it in place. Works perfectly, and only cost about twelve pounds for the sheets.

Cheers 
Lesley


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I had exactly the same problem.
The cure was to take the memory foam OUT of its cover and lie it directly on the mattress. Problem solved at a stroke. Try it !


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

What about the rubber matting that we use on the shelves and work too to stop things moving? Our local shop sell it cheap and I use it for everything, under the rub to stop it slipping on the floor, under the sewing machines, under tablecloth. The on,y thing it hasn't managed to stop is our 6 year old fidgeting!


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

It seems to be the loops that are meant to keep it from moving that are the problem. Now it is encased in the omemade sheet case, and just sits on top of the mattress, there is no problem at all. Phew!

Lesley


----------

